

Photo Story: The Days Before the Xobni Launch - paul
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2007/09/photo-story-days-before-xobni-launch.html

======
staunch
Very nice of you to share this. It really conveyed the kind of pre-release
urgency, uncertainty, and excitement that most people don't talk about, let
alone document. Thanks.

------
paul
This is a good idea. It's fun to see what went on behind the curtain. I'll
have to remember to take more pictures next time around.

------
edw519
Thank you! A picture is worth 2^9 words.

------
RyanGWU82
This is awesome -- thanks, Gabor.

